# Bastelanleitung: Auftriebssystem für Köderfische



## Alex.k (11. September 2007)

*AUFTRIEBSSYSTEM FÜR KÖDERFISCHE *

*Benötigte Utensilien: *
Rundmaterial, Kiefernholz (Durchmesser 6mm) 
Aderendhülsen (Quetschhülsen) 
2x Drillinge (Größe4) 
Stahlvorfach 
Klarsichtlack 
Epoxid- Harz- Kleber 
Wirbel(Größe 8er)


*Werkzeuge: *
Crimpzange 
Holzsäge 
Seitenschneider 
Lineal 
Bleistift 
Messer 
Bohrmaschine


*Worum geht`s bei dieser Bastelanleitung?* 
Wie der Titel sagt, richtet sich diese Anleitung an die Raubfischangler die mit Grund-Laufblei-Montage angeln. Dabei soll der Köderfisch in einer beliebigen Gewässertiefe, je nach Vorfachlänge Angeboten werden. 

*Vorteile die dadurch entstehen: *
Gewässertiefe kann nach Vorfachlänge eingestellt werden 
Köderfisch kann lebensecht angeboten werden 
Köderfisch bleibt Stabil beim Auswerfen 
Hängerrisiko wird deutlich reduziert 


*Vorbereitung: *
Vor Beginn der Arbeit habe ich mir alle nötigen Werkzeuge, Materialen und Hilfsmittel bereitgelegt. Danach plante ich meine Vorgehensweise, um einen geordneten und schnellen Arbeitsablauf sicherzustellen. 

*Praktische Umsetzung*​

*Auftriebsholz: *
Nachdem wir uns das benötigte Material besorgt haben, können wir mit der Umsetzung beginnen. 
Als erstes wird das Rundmaterial mit einem Schleifpapier bearbeitet. Die gewünschten Maße werden für das Auftriebshölzel, je nach Fischgröße ausgesucht. Ich wählte gezielt das gesammte Längenmaß von 80mm _(siehe Zeichnung 1)_. Danach wird die Spitze zugeschnitzt, die Länge der Spitze ist 15mm _(siehe Zeichnung 2)_. Der Winkel sollte nicht zu Spitzt sein, sonst bleibt Ihr in den Innereien ständig hängen. Mit der Holzsäge wird auf das Längenmaß 80mm abgesägt.







_Tipp:_ Mit der Säge wird ringsrum um das Rundmaterial angesägt, damit man eine Führung hat. 
Nachdem die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte erledigt wurden sind, wird ein Loch für die Aderendhülse gebohrt. Der Durchmesser sollte größer als die Aderendhülse und Tiefer sein, wegen dem Kleber (siehe Bild).






Das Auftriebshölzel ist fertig, es sollte gleich meinem Bild sein. Die hälfte der Arbeit ist erledigt.






*Vorfach und Drilling: *

Die Aderendhülse(Quetschhülse) wird durch das Stahlvorfach gezogen, danach der Drilling (siehe Bild).






Jetzt nehmen wir den Anfang vom Stahlvorfach und ziehen diesen durch die Aderendhülse (siehe Bild). 






Nachdem wir das Stahlvorfach durch die Hülse gezogen haben, wird es noch einmal von unten hineingeschoben (siehe Bild). Die Schleife oben sollte größer als unten sein. 






Der Rest vom Stahlvorfach wird kurz und bündig abgeschnitten (siehe Bild).






Die Aderendhülse wird gecrimpt, bzw. gepresst oder gequetscht (siehe Bild).






Das Stahlvorfach wird auf die gewünschte Länge abgeschnitten, dabei orientiert man sich an dem Auftriebshölzel (siehe Bild).






Nachdem wir das gewünschte Maß haben, wird auf die gecrimpte Stelle ein Schrumpfschlauch gesteckt und geschrumpft (siehe Bild). (*Feuerzeug oder Heisluftpistole*)

_Da wir für das Projekt zwei Stahlvorfächer + Drillinge brauchen werden die einzelnen Schritte noch einmal für das Zweite Stahlvorfach durchgeführt. Bei meinem Auftriebshölzel ist das eine Stahlvorfach länger als das andere, man kann je nach Geschmack sich das anpassen. _
*
Wirbel und Hülse:*

An dem Wirbel wird zum Schluss das Stahlvorfach befestigt, welches an der Hauptschnur ist. Die Hülse wird zum Schluss in das Hölzel eingeklebt, dafür ist das Grundloch im Holz notwendig.






Jetzt nehmen wir uns die Vorfächer mit Drillingen + den aufgebauten Wirbel und Hülse (siehe Bild).






Wir müssen jetzt den Wirbel mit den beiden Vorfächern verbinden. Als erstes wird der Schrumpfschlauch und die Hülse auf das Stahlvorfach gesteckt (siehe Bild).






Der Anfang vom Stahlvorfach wird durch den Wirbel gezogen und durch die Hülse. Dabei entsteht eine Schlaufe wie am Anfang dieses Projektes (siehe Bild).






Nachdem wir das Stahlvorfach durch die Hülse gezogen haben, wird es noch einmal von unten hineingeschoben. Die Schleife oben sollte größer als unten sein. Der Rest vom Stahlvorfach wird kurz und bündig abgeschnitten. Die Hülse wird gecrimpt und mit Schrumpfschlauch geschrumpft. Mit dem zweiten Stahlvorfach sollten die gleichen Schritte durchgeführt werden. Das Ergebnis sollte etwa gleich meinem sein.

*Einkleben: *

Für das Einkleben wählte ich den Epoxid- Harz welches mir zu Verfügung stand. Dieser Kleber wird zum Schluss hart wie Stein und ist Wasserbeständig. Das Harz wird mit einem Spitzen Gegenstand in das Loch eingeführt, danach wird die Hülse reingepresst. Dabei sollte wiederrum die Aushärtezeit beachtet werden. 

*Lackieren: *

Vor dem Lackieren sollte die Holzfläche sauber geschliffen und fettfrei sein. Das Lackieren war soweit notwendig, damit das Wasser nicht in das Holz einzieht. Dabei sollte man die Aushärtezeit beachten, bevor das Nachlackieren in angriff genommen werden kann. Ich habe einmal nachlackiert und an der Luft trocknen lassen. 

*Das Ergebnis :*​










*Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit meinem Beitrag euch ein bisschen weiterhelfen. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand meine Methode ausprobiert und mir davon berichtet, wie es war. 
Probiert es einfach einmal aus, ihr werdet begeistert sein oder auch nicht. 

Gruss und Petri Heil, 
Alex.K*


----------



## Moselaner (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Auftriebssystem für Köderfische*

Hallo Alex. k,

ich finde, dass das eine sehr professionelle Anleitung ist! Ich verwende seit längerem schon ein ähnliches System, wobei ich als Auftriebskörper Rohacell verwende. Zur Stabilisation des Rahacellkörpers habe ich im Innern einen Zahnstocker realisiert. Er gibt dem Ganzen den nötigen Halt, owohl das Rohcell schon wesentlich stabiler ist als Styrodur. Vorteil hierbei ist, dass bei relativ geringem Volumen ein großer Auftrieb realisiert wird und das Rohacell kein Wasser aufnimmt.
Ich habe das System schon länger im Einsatz und kann sagen, dass es hervorragend funktionniert. Allerdings sollte man beachten, dass das Anbieten des Köfi über Grund (schwebened) nicht immer Erfolg bringt. Manchmal ist es besser den Köder auf Grund anzubieten. Das muss man halt ausmachen...
Aber deine Beschreibung und die Idee ist wirklich super!#6

Gruß
Moselaner


----------



## jaeger (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Auftriebssystem für Köderfische*

also die Anleitung ist mal wirklich geil. Respekt. Und weiter so! Damit kann man echt was anfangen! Was man draus macht muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## Alex.k (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bastelanleitung: Auftriebssystem für Köderfische*

Danke, Moselaner, Jaeger


----------

